# Presso......how cool is this??!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

can sell these for £65 but need to get a bit of interest first.......

Anyone interested, let me know and I'll get some in!!


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

£65 seems a competitive price. Hasbean sell them at £69, and there's an interesting vid from Steve abut them here: http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Presso-Coffee-Maker.html

Got to admit that it seems a lot of hassle to use, and given that Handpressos can be found for about £8 more these days, I think that's what I would be going for if I was in the market for something like this.

But best of luck with your enterprise - I hope others are more positive than me.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

My flatmate last year wanted me to get one, but only because they 'look pretty'!

I was tempted for a while but now I've got my Gaggia Factory on the way it's probably not worth it!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Gaggia Factory is a great looking thing too!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I agree it's a lovely looking machine, despite looking like the tin man from wizard of oz! I don't live with the same flatmate any more so she won't be able to appreciate it.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

Check out this video of the presso:


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

I have a Presso, it was a present from my other half: I have never, ever......EVER had a decent espresso from it! They all seem to on you-tube but mine are all crema-less and pants!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Slight OT, but did you try pre-wetting the grinds before filling the top chamber and pressing?

Found a little bloom helps this process.

Also dipping your portafilter into a bowl of boiling water pre-extraction achieved better results


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Havn't tried pre-wetting. I did heat the PF though. Even using fresh coffee right from the grinder and differing grind I just don't seem to do very well! I occasionally have a play but it has pretty much just sat in the cupboard for 7 years!

Lee


----------



## The Barista (Oct 27, 2010)

Lee, maybe it is just a matter of practice like we have all had to do in order to get a good espresso prom any machine? I think it will be fun playing with it until I get the perfect espresso!

There is a Facebook group called 'The Presso Club' that is designed for Presso users to share tips, ideas, experiences etc.

This machine is currently on my Christmas wish list but I would be interested to hear what experienced Presso users think and hear their tips for when I get mine.

Sam


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I owned and used one, and was able to get a fairly decent shot from it. I consider my Classic a considerable step up from it however (I think one of the HasBean blog or video entries disagreed with me on this point, but IMO Gaggia Classic >> Presso).

Tips:


Get a properly sized tamper. I think it takes 49mm.
.

Preheat the Presso by lightly tamping a paper towel into the PF, then filling the chamber with boiling water, raising the arms, and letting it sit a minute before pressing the water through. Repeat once, then do your shot.
.

Give your shot a few moments of bloom time before you begin pressing. You can play around with how much time and see what works best for your coffee.
.

Fill the chamber entirely with water, even if you're only going to pull a single or ristretto shot (just stop pressing halfway through or whatever). Otherwise you will be pressing with air pressure, and this makes it hard to get a good extraction pressure, because air is so compressible.
.

After you pull your shot, you can put a spare cup under the spout and lift and press again to get the last of the water out so you'll have a drier puck to knock out. If desired, repeat several more times to pump air through the moist coffee puck and fill your kitchen with a scent like the coffee-addict version of an opium den.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

I had a Presso, briefly, but, looks aside, I think it is in every way inferior to an Aeropress.


----------

